# Anyone interested in a Medium Ducati Corse frameset???



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Saw a classified ad on WW for a 55cm Med Ducati Corse for $1300. Think it is pretty good deal and would love to have it but can't afford it right now so I thought I'd pass it along here to Bianchi'istas. BTW, I am in no affiliated/associated with the seller. Just passing it along. BTW2, an owner of a LBS in Boulder (that is no longer in business sad to say) was ADAMANT that the Ducati frames were made in Italy. I was not buying it but he kept insisting it was made in Italy. Does anyone know if the Ducati frames get any different treatment or production from the rest of the Bianchi frames? I would like one of their frames one day (after I have my Look, Parlee Z1, Time, and Fondriest TF1 [old style]) (I'm a dreamer)

Ooops forgot link:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=60636&p=547818&hilit=ducati#p547818


----------



## ridermonkey (Dec 10, 2009)

Bump for an interest, though, I am several months to late. 

If anybody else has any leads on a frame or complete bike (55 and 57) drop me a line.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

new in the box 57cm on ebay $1649

BTW, I've seen a white one for 2010 (not sure if red continues or not)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

If anybody is still interested on this Frame I have one in Size 57cm, built but not ridden.

drop me a line if interested


----------

